# First 15 pan Pallette



## joraye (Jul 15, 2006)

Ahh - isn't she beautiful?

I used the flat iron depotting method.  No real problems except my huge hole in Coppering, and a nice little scratch in Steamy.  Other than that (and my Chrome Yellow is a pan already of course.) it was amazingly easy and I LOVE my pallette!

I bought two 15 pans, and the other one has Elecktra and Night Train in it, but neglected to take pictures.

I'll put the of the rest of my collection up soon.


----------



## Juneplum (Jul 15, 2006)

yes she IS beautiful!!! :congrats:


----------



## MacVirgin (Jul 16, 2006)

awww what a cutie! lol enjoy it!!


----------



## girlambrosia (Jul 16, 2006)

55555


----------



## Luxurious (Jul 16, 2006)

very nice.


----------



## Dana72 (Jul 16, 2006)

yes she is


----------



## joraye (Jul 17, 2006)

yeah depotted waternymph AND mancatcher.....i was about not to, but the girl helping me was just popping em out flawlessly and had all 17 ready for me to put on the flat iron in like 3 minutes....she was a maniac.

Plus, in small town Oklahoma, we barely sell out of anything.....Lure is still available...and unless theres a huge amount of MAC addicts in hiding, I hope I will be able to get MSFs without any trouble.


----------



## caffn8me (Jul 17, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *joraye* 
_Plus, in small town Oklahoma, we barely sell out of anything.....Lure is still available_

 
I just _knew_ there was a reason to live in small town Oklahoma 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I guess you're also not paying $6.80 a gallon for gas like we are here in London!  

Great collection!  <envy>The only ones I have are Electra, Chrome Yellow and Trax.</envy>


----------



## saniyairshad (Apr 12, 2007)

lovely collection...love the e/s palette!!! looks gorgeous


----------



## dreaeluna (Apr 13, 2007)

i remember my first 15 like it was yesterday.....I am excited to be starting my my fifth pallette tomorrow!!!!!! I still can't depot Manacatcher though
Congrats!!!!!!!


----------



## noahlowryfan (Apr 13, 2007)

i love the 15-pan palette. i'm just sad that i only got one shadow in there. i need to go buy more shadows so that one won't be as lonely as it is now.


----------



## dreaeluna (Apr 13, 2007)

yeah your shadow needs a friend


----------



## noahlowryfan (Apr 13, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *dreaeluna* 

 
_yeah your shadow needs a friend_

 
yeah. i'm going to purchase more within a week. just been lazy to head to the freestanding or pro store here in the city.


----------



## MACisME (Apr 18, 2007)

very pretty


----------



## Indian Barbie (May 8, 2007)

you don't seem to like Arena at all do you LOL j/k


----------



## rockjr1984 (Feb 21, 2008)

aww! I'm trying to fill my first right now!!!


----------

